

Create iOS games on ipad with Codea - fuzzythinker
http://twolivesleft.com/Codea

======
fuzzythinker
Found out about it from the first game created from it:
[http://www.cultofmac.com/162616/cargo-bot-is-the-worlds-
firs...](http://www.cultofmac.com/162616/cargo-bot-is-the-worlds-first-game-
to-be-made-entirely-on-an-ipad/)

Link to videos of games generated is interesting too.

